# Glueing driftwood to each other?



## Jeffrey (28 Feb 2017)

He guys,

I bought myself several pieces of driftwood, I'm planning on hardscaping them in my 60L nano cube.
So it's gone more upwards than sideways, to be sure the driftwood stays at it's place I want to glue the pieces together. Note that the driftwood doesn't 100% fit each other.

What type of glue do you guys recommend? Or a different way of putting the pieces together?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Lukes (28 Feb 2017)

Hey Jeffery, I'm not experienced on gluing wood together, but maybe if you plan to cover the wood with plants you could zip tie them off, or stainless steel screws only problem with screwing you risk splitting the wood and it's not as easy to just cut a tie off and re scape! Aquarium safe silicone is another option, once silicone goes off it can be incredibly strong 

Hope any of this helps you !


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Feb 2017)

I have used the melting glue guns to repair things in the tank that I have broke. I suspect it's safe once cured as there's no spurious chemicals involved just melted plastic that solidify's again. They're only about a £5 in wilkos or B&M


----------



## Jeffrey (28 Feb 2017)

I found some additional info on the interwebs: people seem to use stainless steel pins (dowels) to connect the pieces together.
I'll have to check out if my pieces of wood are suitable for this since there pretty thin....

Thanks for the info and I'll keep you updated


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Feb 2017)

Thin black cable ties as well at a push. Once grown over they are hardly visible.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Feb 2017)

Hi all,





Jeffrey said:


> Note that the driftwood doesn't 100% fit each other.
> 
> What type of glue do you guys recommend? Or a different way of putting the pieces together?
> Thank you in advance!


<"Wooden dowel">. Once it is wet it will expand and lock the pieces together.

If the wood is really thin I'd go for cable-ties as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gill (28 Feb 2017)

the glue guns work fine from experience


----------



## KipperSarnie (28 Feb 2017)

X 2 on wooden dowels.
My worry with glue is that as the wood surface disintegrates the bond breaks.
If using a glue gun drill a small hole in each piece filled with glue, glue the two items at this point they would then act as a dowel.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Feb 2017)

Could even drill a small hole in each bit  and glue a matchstick in as a dowel.


----------



## zozo (1 Mar 2017)

I lately did it with a M3 x 30 acrylic screw/bolt.. Drilled a 2,5mm hole in the shortest piece taped M3 thread in it, screwed it in about 5mm.. Drilled a 3.2 mm hole 30mm deep in the big piece, cut of the bolt head and stick it in. It works like a charm, clamped some anubias in the joint which will attach to both pieces over time. In some situation thread in both pieces could be applicable and screwed togehter.

Pro's are, acrylic doesn't get soft, it doesn't desolve, depending on the situtaion it doesn't need glue, it's ever lasting. No heavy duty tools are needed till 4mm a dremel can be used.

In my case a 3mm screw was suficient and had to do it in sito, in the tank in between a water change..

But those plastic bolts are also available in M4 or M5.. You also could go for nylon threaded rod instead of bolts..





Cheap, easy and strong..

The diagonal piece on the right sticking out as a branch is the one i did like that.


----------

